# Landesverband sächsischer Angler wirbt auf Flughafen für Angler!



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Landesverband sächsischer Angler wirbt auf Flughafen für Angler!​**Faszination Angeln: "gute Gründe, angeln zu gehen…"​*
Ich freue mich immer ganz besonders, wenn ich mal Erfreuliches aus der Verbandswelt berichten kann, weil ja normalerweise aus dem DAFV und den ihn stützenden Verbänden eher Negatives für Angler und Angeln kommt. 


Quelle (mit der Erlaubnis zum Veröffentlichen bei uns, herzlichen Dank dafür!):
http://landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=133

*Faszination Angeln: "gute Gründe, angeln zu gehen…"*​Unter diesem Motto präsentiert sich der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V. derzeit noch bis zum 21.10.2016 auf der Abflugebene des Flughafen Dresden International. 

_"Uns Anglern muss diese Faszination nicht mehr erklärt werden, jedoch der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung heute mehr denn je. Angeln ist ein vielfältiges und wunderbares Hobby. Verstädterung und Wertewandel entfremden die Menschen leider zunehmend von der Natur und hier wollen wir mit Öffentlichkeitsarbeit entgegenwirken"_, 
so Jens Felix, Geschäftsführer des Landesverbandes Sächsicher Angler e.V.

Neben der Akzeptanz gegenüber der Passion Angeln steht die Information zu vielfältigen Fragestellungen an erster Stelle: Was leisten die Angler? Wie wird man Angler und wo kann man angeln? Warum sollte man Mitglied in einem der 600 sächsischen Vereine werden? Die Antworten zu diesen und vielen anderen Fragen gibt der Landesverband vor Ort in einer umfangreichen Imagebroschüre.

Geplant ist, dass diese Wanderausstellung kontinuierlich an den verschiedensten Plätzen im Freistaat Sachsen vorgestellt wird. Nach der Präsentation im Leipziger Rathaus und dem Dresdener Flughafen ist als nächste Station der Flughafen Halle/Leipzig beabsichtigt. Dort werden auch zahlreiche neue Exponate zu sehen sein.

Lassen Sie sich überraschen!
Trockenaquarium:











Rund um Angeln und Angler:










*Flughafen wirbt aktiv mit Anglern!*
Auch der Flughafen Dresden wirbt aktiv mit der Ausstellung des LVSA für Angler und Angeln mit einer Pressemitteilung und auf der Seite des Flughafens:
http://m.dresden-airport.de/Erlebnis-Flughafen/Veranstaltungen.html

PM:


> *Angel-Ausstellung im Dresdner Flughafen blickt in sächsische Unterwasserwelt *
> *Um die Leidenschaft Angeln geht es in einer neuen Ausstellung, die bis 21. Oktober im Flughafen Dresden Terminal zu sehen ist. Hier präsentiert der Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e. V. (LVSA) anschaulich seine Arbeit und beantwortet Fragen wie:
> Was leisten die Angler? Wie wird man Angler und wo kann man angeln? Warum sollte man Mitglied in einem der 600 sächsischen Vereine werden? Der Eintritt zur Schau „Angeln in Sachsen“ ist frei. *
> 
> ...



Dass ich als leidgeprüfter Angler aus Baden-Württemberg so etwas umso mehr zu schätzen weiss, weil bei uns ja Politik wie auch der LFV-BW Angler und Angeln immer mehr schädigen, ist sicher nachvollziehbar, siehe den Stand des LFV-BW auf der Landesgartenschau:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Pavillon" vom LFV-BW - einen elenderen "Stand" hab ich auf der ganzen Landesgartenschau nicht gesehen, da haben sogar Dixiklos auf einmal nen gewissen Charme....



*Danke LVSA - Gut gemacht!*
Danke daher an den LVSA, der hier in vorbildlicher Weise am Flughafen in Dresden das Angeln einer breite Masse an Flugreisenden nahebringt.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## stefan0975 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Landesverband sächsischer Angler wirbt auf Flughafen für Angler!*

Ganz starke Aktion, freut mich als Dresdner natürlich besonders, werde ich mir vielleicht sogar mal mit den Kindern anschauen gehen


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Landesverband sächsischer Angler wirbt auf Flughafen für Angler!*

Bei soviel positiver Verbandsarbeit, von dem der Rest des Landes ja nur träumen kann, bleibt man als "Nicht- LVSA- ler" schlicht nur staunend u wortlos zurück! Einerseits ein schillerndes Bsp, in sooo kurzer soo viel Gutes zu bewirken für Angler, andererseits doppelt bitter und umso unverständlicher für die Zahler anderer BL, wo man sich ja fragen muss: WIESO KLAPPT es nicht auch hier? Es sieht doch sooo einfach aus, wie die Sachsen das gerade vormachen!


----------



## Peter_Piper (6. September 2016)

*AW: Landesverband sächsischer Angler wirbt auf Flughafen für Angler!*

Eine tolle Idee, sehr schön und informativ umgesetzt. Da kann man den sächsischen LV nur loben und die anderen LV's sollten sich davon mal ne Scheibe abschneiden! Leider kommt ja von der Verbandsseite (gerade hier in NRW) sehr wenig. Ich hoffe, dass ein Ruck durch die tatenlosen und duckmäuserischen Verbände geht und sie dieses  positive Beispiel aufgreifen und endlich zu Taten schreiten und aktiv werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Landesverband sächsischer Angler wirbt auf Flughafen für Angler!*

Mir gefällt das aus dreierlei Gründen:
1.:
Dass nun scheinbar neben dem Anglerverband Niedersachsen auch der LVSA konsequent den Weg zu gehen scheint, Angler und das Angeln voran zu stellen und öffentlich und offen zu propagieren, auch abseits der normalen Medien in der breiten Öffentlichkeit!

2.:
Dass dies - im Gegensatz zum Elend des von mir aufgezeigten Beispieles aus Baden-Württemberg - in einer ansprechenden und positiven Weise geschehen ist..

3.:
Dass es dabei beim LVSA wie beim AV-NDS immer zuerst um Angeln und Angler geht, nicht um Naturschutz, Bildung, Tierschutz etc., wie es die willenlos abnickenden, abnickenden  Vasallenverbände des DAFV und auch z. B. der LFV-BW oder der LFV-Bayern immer voran stellen.

*Und - bemerkenswert:*
Es scheint mehr als anzukommen!
Im Abklärungsgespräch hiess es, dass auf Grund der guten Resonanz schon weitere Flughäfen Interesse bekundet hätten.

Nur weiter so!!!!


----------

